# Stars and stripes Orca



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I normally do not like bike that have the flag theme but this one does it for me. Check out this link.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=mara_abbott_webcor_orbea


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I guess I'm a bit less impressed with it. It's not that bad but it just doesn't do anything special for me. Perhaps the irony of such a openly Basque make of bike having the stars and stripes on it. Even though my Onix is blue I just know there is a layer of Orange paint under it all. There's just got to be ... 

I think the paint job would be more at home on a Trek or Cannondale. Sorry.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

MisterMike said:


> Perhaps the irony of such a openly Basque make of bike having the stars and stripes on it. Even though my Onix is blue I just know there is a layer of Orange paint under it all. There's just got to be ...


Something like this perhaps...








I spotted this painted 08 Ordu at the final tt at La Vuelta a couple weeks ago.
It was Euskatel's Samuel Sanchez rig (he won the tt with it and podiumed)


----------

